# Ever Barter Your Crafts Instead of Selling Them?



## Redlo Nosrep (Feb 12, 2017)

If I could, I'd crochet 18 hours a day, not that I'm addicted or anything... 

Over the years, I've donated plenty of hats, scarves, afghans, potholders, etc. to various charities and non-profit auctions for good causes, and I gift many items to friends and neighbors.

Recently I fell into a barter relationship instead. A realtor friend of my husband's was complaining about all the rental clean-outs his agency has to do and how they have to pay to haul so much to the dump. My frugal recycling soul was appalled so I sent over a hat and scarf set via hubby, asking the realtor to let us inspect what he's going to toss first. The realtor's wife had never heard of crochet (she's young) and was thrilled with the gift. This morphed into an ongoing barter situation where I give a crochet gift to her for every inspection -- and everybody's happy.

We've scored firewood, gardening tools, household goods, canning jars, linens, and unopened cosmetics.

The only down side is the time I have to spend on the Net, scouring the crochet pattern sites for new things to make for her. I just finished an Easter cross in thread she can use as a Bible marker at her church service.

Know any realtors and have craft items? Give this option a try!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2017)

You're lucky to be so good at crocheting Redlo, and it's so kind of you to have donated your works to various charities.  Nice that you can get some fair trade from the realtor!


----------



## Kitties (Feb 22, 2017)

I hope you are on Ravelry for a ton of free patterns.

I probably would not barter but when I have time I want to use fabric I have to make tote bags and I'd like to donate them to PAWS or something.


----------



## Redlo Nosrep (Feb 22, 2017)

Actually, there are so many free pattern directories on Google, all I have to do is just type "Free Crochet Pattern Slippers" if I'm interested in slippers for my next project. Then I hit Images on the result, and loads of free slipper patterns are pictured for me to make a decision. This approach has worked well for me, especially when I feel creative and type in something like "Strange" or "Weird" for the free patterns -- like, how about Hungry Shark Slippers?   https://www.allfreecrochet.com/Socks-and-Slippers/Hungry-Shark-Crochet-Slippers


----------

